# SSD very Slow after Sleep Mode



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I just installed a brand new Samsung 256GB EVO Pro SSD into a system and installed on the drive is Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit. (8GB of RAM - Desktop PC)

The system is running smoothly, however, when the PC enters sleep mode things change. It enters sleep mode just fine, but when resuming sleep mode everything is very slow and sluggish.

The mouse and keyboard fail to function unless I turn one of them off and back on again, then I receive a Windows error saying that have stopped working.

You cannot browse the internet, it basically never gets to finish. Then to make matters worse, once the PC is out of sleep mode and you try to restart, it just sits at the restart screen for over five minutes.

Everything is fully up-to-date, including the SSD firmware. SFC did not find any errors.

I believe this is a Windows based issue as the SSD is lightening fast when operating in normal mode, before it falls asleep.

This page here explains my problem exactly:

Trouble Waking Up After a Deep Sleep? | Other World Computing Blog

Only thing is that is for a Mac, I'm on Windows.

There is an older hard drive that is also in the PC as a storage drive that runs on the Marvell SATA ports.

Edit: Here's something I just noticed. After coming out of sleep mode, the secondary hard drive is pinned at 100% and you cannot access the drive. Could this hang the restarting process? Any reason its running at 100%?


----------



## OLD MAN EMU (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi.
Crucial say not to let their SSD or any SSD enter Sleep Mode.

I run all SSD'S on three OS's and always turn off Sleep/Hibernation.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Take a look at this article MasterChief. The issue may be one with failure of the drive to be properly Trimmed in Windows 7, which doesn't have the user-activated Optimize command that Windows 8 does, combined with the SSD being set to shut down in sleep mode, where it can't perform its garbage collection tasks. You may not have a Crucial per se but other SSDs probably work in a similar fashion.



> Crucial SSDs have a maintenance feature called Active Garbage Collection built into the controller. Active Garbage Collection is triggered when the SSD has power but no data throughput, and does background cleanup on the SSDs. The purpose of this feature is to maintain the SSD's performance in environments where for any reason TRIM is not a possibility, by cleaning out the cells on the SSD as data is removed. If TRIM is present it will handle this background cleanup, but if for any reason TRIM can't reach the SSD, Active Garbage Collection is there to take care of the drive.
> 
> However, in order for Active Garbage Collection to have an effect, the SSD needs to have periods of idle time, since that is the only time when the feature is able to run. If the SSD is not given any idle time, for example in a computer that is powered on, constantly working, and then immediately powered off, then Active Garbage Collection will never be triggered. Almost as important as idle time, is that the SSD has empty space to work with. TRIM and Active Garbage Collection both rely on the ability to move data between sectors as a part of the clean-up effort, and without sufficient empty space on the SSD, the clean-up will either be ineffective, or worse, won't take place at all.
> 
> ...


 
My SSD used to be so much faster... What happened? - Crucial Community


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

OLD MAN EMU said:


> Hi.
> Crucial say not to let their SSD or any SSD enter Sleep Mode.
> 
> I run all SSD'S on three OS's and always turn off Sleep/Hibernation.


It won't hurt the SSD to put it into sleep mode.



MPR said:


> Take a look at this article MasterChief. The issue may be one with failure of the drive to be properly Trimmed in Windows 7, which doesn't have the user-activated Optimize command that Windows 8 does, combined with the SSD being set to shut down in sleep mode, where it can't perform its garbage collection tasks. You may not have a Crucial per se but other SSDs probably work in a similar fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The HDD is set to sleep after 20 minutes, but I am performing the sleep operation way before the PC is even awake for 20 minutes. I'll set it to zero and see if that fixes it.

Any reason why the PC would be running the secondary hard drive at 100% after coming out of sleep?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you referring to shutting down disk activity as "sleep" or putting your computer into sleep mode? I'm a bit confused here.

The article I linked showed that SSD garbage collection requires the SSD to remain on but not accessed for several hours to complete. Now, Windows 7 should be able to trim the disk but maybe it's not doing that. This is what I like about Windows 8 -- it has an active trim command (Optimize) for SSDs, which can be scheduled or run anytime.

Of course, you can check to see if the Windows 7 Trim operation is activated by entering the command


```
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify
```
If it returns 0 then it's activated. If not, then the command


```
fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0
```
will activate it. Well, maybe. read this:


> The DisableDeleteNotify command only indicates that the operating system is passing the TRIM command on to the storage drivers. It does not indicate whether or not the storage drivers are passing the command on to the storage controller IC in the SSD, or whether the storage controller IC supports TRIM. As such, as result of “0” is not a guarantee that TRIM is functioning correctly.


This is why I think that SSDs running under Windows 7 should have some un-accessed active time in order to perform their garbage collection tasks (i.e., computer idle with SSD set to "always on" in power management).


----------



## OLD MAN EMU (Mar 20, 2015)

This is where I got my info from re putting SSD's into sleep mode in my previous post
Guess you can't believe everything you read.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/272075-32-sleep


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm running the system on Windows 8, not Windows 7. Yes TRIM is enabled on the OS.

I have a feeling the issue lies with the secondary hard drive running at 100% after coming out of sleep. :ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could this maybe be the issue?

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2922899


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That looks favourite to me, shouldn't take too long to test it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

One thing before I do the command, I never use Power Saving mode, so would I still experience the same issue caused from that?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Sleep *is* a power saving mode.

Check the options you have under Power Saving in Control Panel and the Advanced settings, you should find that you can fine tune things from there.

Switching to the Balanced setting should be a valid workaround, according to that article (as is buying a drive that supports APS and/or replacing the 'board or updating the 'board's BIOS).

Also, there are hardware power saving settings under Computer Management (USB, Network/Wireless devices, perhaps more) that you can enable/disable.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, I should have been more clear.

My power options are selected on Balanced, they were never selected on Power Saving as the Microsoft article suggests.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Change it to something else and then switch back - some things MS can be a little buggy at times.

Also, there's a chance that a 3rd party software (like Samsung's, for instance) could have altered some powercfg settings in the background.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The Marvel controller may be the issue here.
You could disable that in the BIOS and or connect the mechanical drive to the Intel SATA port, just to try it.


----------

